# Power window switch problems



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

On my 91 se I all the windows work, but the driver side controls will only allow me to roll all the windows down but will on roll up the driver window. All the other windows work both ways on thier own switches. Sometimes when I roll down or up the driver side window the auto down feature will automaticaly engage and will not shut off. Causing my window regulators to contunualy try to roll the window up or down. Already burnerd one up. I think it might be a disconnected ground wire causing all my problems. If anyone knows a solution or a good place to get a cheap, reliable switch I would like to know?


----------

